# Firewood 101 in NW Oregon



## Pete Bunyan (Feb 27, 2008)

Brand new here. I just picked up a MS 361 after browsing your forums, so thanks for the good advice. It's actually the first saw I've owned. I used one for six months on a ranch in Montana when I was 22, but it's been a while.

I'm looking for firewood in NW Oregon, close to Portland is great. We finally got a house with a fireplace. I think I figured out the basic state forestry rules, but would love any pointers for how to make the most of the state process. 

Also, with all that wind we just had a couple of months ago, I imagine there's lots of downed trees out toward the coast, on private and public lands. Anybody have any pointers for finding free firewood? Madrone would be awesome.

Down the road, I'd like to mill my own lumber, either with a bigger saw and a mill or on a MM16 bandsaw when I save my pennies, so I want to get crafty and wise at finding free/cheap wood in the meantime.

Thanks for helping out this poor ol' newbie!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Feb 27, 2008)

Try here (Craigs List / Portland / For Sale / Free)...
http://portland.craigslist.org/zip/

Then the USDA Forest Service sells firewood permits...
USDA Forest Service - Pacific Northwest Region
PO Box 3623, 333 SW First Avenue
Portland, Oregon 97208-3623 USA
(503) 808-2468

Also may want to ask on the firewood forum here...
http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=55


----------



## wildbio (Feb 27, 2008)

+1 on the Forest Service personal-use permits, they are a bargain. It's how I get the majority of my firewood.


----------



## slowp (Feb 27, 2008)

You might read the thread next to this one, Illegal Woodcutters cuz it really got into it. But be sure who's land you are cutting on and what their rules are.


----------



## Pete Bunyan (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks you guys. Glad I found this place.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.odf.state.or.us/DIVISIONS/management/state_forests/WoodCutting.asp?id=20401

Don't cut any wood with out a permit. They are only 10 bucks. If you get caught without one, you will be cited for illegal cutting and charged with paying restitution for determined damages.

In the link the Forest Grove office I think would be your best bet. The office will be closest to you and have the area closest to P town. They are generally the easiest to deal with and talk to aswell.


Hope this will help ya


Owl


----------



## Pete Bunyan (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks again. Yeah, I would never cut without a permit (or permission on private lands). I don't believe in stealing, wouldn't want to get caught, and can afford the $10 anyway.

Mainly, I'm just looking for an excuse to put this 361 to work, and get a little exercise the old fashioned way. If it leads me to eventually be smarter on finding wood for furniture and cabinet making, that's just gravy.


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 28, 2008)

For the nicer timber you're considering, think about local tree services (except for the traditionally naily bottom 6 feet). they'll come across logs in uneconomically viable quantities to haul themselves to a mill, and if you make it convenient, they'll be able to load you and everything


----------

